# Eggs Molding



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just like the title says, I have a breeding pair of azurues, and have gotten tadpoles from them before, but the last two clutches, the eggs have molded. I have not done anything different in feeding them. I give them dusted fruit flies with calcium and hepti....??? every two time I switch it up. I feed them every day. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how often do you dust? what supplements are you using? and are the eggs fertile?


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

gthorpe2 said:


> I give them dusted fruit flies with calcium and hepti....??? every two time I switch it up. I feed them every day.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes the eggs are fertile


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well sounds like a case of Vit A deficientcy, i woudl switch over to Respashy calcium ICB and incorporate other supplements in their diet, you might also give them some other supplements that are hihg in Vit A such as Herpetal and Dendrocare. I think part of the reason why now you are getting moldy eggs is because your female is now becoming nutrient deprived so giving her a break would help as well.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Good ole' methylene blue, my friend. Head on over to Drs Foster and Smith and hook yourself up, or your LFS. Have fun!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

how much methylene blue would I use in a petri dish?


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

gthorpe2 said:


> how much methylene blue would I use in a petri dish?


You'll get answers all over the place on this one. I'll just tell you what works for me.

9.46 liter jug of spring water from Fred Meyer, 8 drops of mb, shake 'n bake, spritz eggs with spray bottle.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think you have a nutritional problem and using the supplements suggested by Julio will go a long way to correcting the problem. Insufficinet provisioning of the eggs by the female reduces the ability of the egg to withstand problems like fungus. The methylene blue does not really solve the problem it basically acts as a band aid to get the tadpole through to metamorphosis where it could still have problems as it may be further immunosuppressed dut to insufficient carotenoids and/or vitamin A. 

Ed


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Eggs can also mold over if there is insufficient air flow.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Another point made by Julio is she could be a little tired. How long ago was her last clutch, and how many clutches has she laid lately? If the male keeps calling and wanting to mate with her when she is not nutitionally ready, problems like these could occur. See how the Vitamins do first though.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Having clean surfaces for them to lay eggs on staves off mold as well. 
If the tanks are misted but never wiped down, mold can increase due to a high organic residual (crap) on the glass/components.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

do you know what concentration is the Metylene blue that you are using or is it just som random product bought in a fish store?


----------

